# Thicker curtains hair looksmax



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 11, 2020)

Yo so I have hella thin hair right so my curtains used to look pre shit . Now I put this oil in my hair and some product after and now it looks way thicker and wavy . I feel Like it’s an improvement


----------



## Lars (Feb 11, 2020)

looking good!


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 11, 2020)

What product dis you use? I also have thin af hair, as in the hair strands are very thin


----------



## Adam666 (Feb 12, 2020)

what oil u use'? and what shampoo? how often do u shampoo


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 12, 2020)

Hairs me. XD


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Feb 12, 2020)

Fuck i wish i could have curtains but im mulatto


----------



## ritalinredemption (Feb 13, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Yo so I have hella thin hair right so my curtains used to look pre shit . Now I put this oil in my hair and some product after and now it looks way thicker and wavy . I feel Like it’s an improvement
> View attachment 264300
> View attachment 264298


what oil


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 13, 2020)

I swear everyone here looks better than me lol. Your mouth area is top tier.


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 13, 2020)

I like it


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 13, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> this oil in my hair and some product after


I think you have something to tell us bro


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 13, 2020)

Adam666 said:


> what oil u use'? and what shampoo? how often do u shampoo


I use hair tonic oil from the brand Vaseline. I have dry thin hair so I use this after I shower when it’s dry and put it on my hair . It leaves it with a soft and thicker shine . I leave it on for 1 day then use products to style after like basic hair styling creames . But just a light amount since the tonic already makes it thicker . I shampoo 2 times a week and conditioner 4 times a week . I use argan oil based shampoo and sum fats free conditioners .


Nosecel said:


> I think you have something to tell us bro


I use hair tonic oil from the brand Vaseline. I have dry thin hair so I use this after I shower when it’s dry and put it on my hair . It leaves it with a soft and thicker shine . I leave it on for 1 day then use products to style after like basic hair styling creames . But just a light amount since the tonic already makes it thicker . I shampoo 2 times a week and conditioner 4 times a week . I use argan oil based shampoo and sum fats free conditioners .
Thanks 


Morpheus said:


> I swear everyone here looks better than me lol. Your mouth area is top tier.


bro


TsarTsar444 said:


> What product dis you use? I also have thin af hair, as in the hair strands are very thin


I use hair tonic oil from the brand Vaseline. I have dry thin hair so I use this after I shower when it’s dry and put it on my hair . It leaves it with a soft and thicker shine . I leave it on for 1 day then use products to style after like basic hair styling creames . But just a light amount since the tonic already makes it thicker . I shampoo 2 times a week and conditioner 4 times a week . I use argan oil based shampoo and sum fats free conditioners .
SULFATE free conditioner jfl


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 13, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Yo so I have hella thin hair right so my curtains used to look pre shit . Now I put this oil in my hair and some product after and now it looks way thicker and wavy . I feel Like it’s an improvement
> View attachment 264300
> View attachment 264298


My hair is super thick and wavy can you show a tutorial or something?


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 14, 2020)

lucky green eyed mother fucker.

I have to wait until i get stroma and the eye halo will still be shit:




But congrats on being gl and hairmaxxing, just wanna ask what your race and height are and ethnicity since you look exotic


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 14, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> lucky green eyed mother fucker.
> 
> I have to wait until i get stroma and the eye halo will still be shit:
> View attachment 267944
> ...


I’m Pakistani , and 5 10 “ with shoes , thanks bro


----------

